# need skinny on infinity controller



## beecoolinc (Apr 29, 2009)

How does the infinity control system work? Got 20 seer duel fuel units.
I've been told it's only three wire and I'm guessing board (stat) to board dc electronics. Shielded cable maybe?


----------



## NickTech (Feb 13, 2005)

there is a module that is wired to the furnace module, and then it's wired with a 3 wire to the tstat. the tstat sends a logic micro processor signal to the module and tells it what to do. look up "customer.honeywell.com" sight and look for the IAQ 8000


----------



## gene2 (Apr 27, 2009)

If you haven't been to a Carrier class for the Infinty system, you don't need to be involved with them. It is the next generation of HVAC control technology not conducive to tinkering. Not meaning as a put down.

It is not just a fancy thermostat, like the Honeywell 8000 et al, those are only just catching up to the last generation of Carrier's control technology.


----------



## westernhvac (May 26, 2008)

If you are doing a rough in, it takes four wires. To me the infinity/ evolution control is the best out there for residential controls. If you were to set it up yourself the system would work, it just wouldn't do all of the things that it can do. Find a Carrier or Bryant tech and buy him lunch.


----------



## rayslayer (Oct 18, 2006)

yes the infinity is an awesome stat,( I mean control). it needs 4 wires, and can be connected WiFi so you can play with your furnace from your laptop, even check rpm, static pressure, fault codes, etc etc


----------



## westernhvac (May 26, 2008)

Rayslayer,
We haven't actually seen the whole connectivity thing yet. We've definitely been waiting... How is it?


----------



## flashheatingand (May 3, 2008)

Most homeowners are not terribly concerned with static press, rpms,...etc. They just want a system that can keep their home comfortable. It seems to me this is simply a product that is more of a "toy" for the hvac tech. The laptop thing sounds cool and all but, how many homeowners will actually delve into the data? As techs, do we really need a fancy control to determine that the hsi is bad? 

I understand there is always a need for progress and all, but, it just seems as though this is another product that is more of a revenue producer that does not truly take into consideration the interest of the homeowner. Ten year warrranty on parts, lifetime warranty on heat exchangers...now thats something most homeowners understand.


----------



## beenthere (Mar 5, 2009)

The Infinity/Evolution control. Is more then just a fancy gizmo.

Most techs don't know how to properly check static pressure.
The controll will show them the static,CFM, and RPM. Then they know if the air handler is moving the right amount of air for that application.

The Infinity/Evolution control has tattled on more then one company alreadt. 
Customers are able to see the static pressure, and teh CFM the system is moving. And call the compnay out on it.

Without stats like this. Too many customers pay for far more then they get.

Lidetime HX warranty isn't a great thing. Most customers won't be living in their home for the rest of their lives.

10 year parts warranty is good. But, they still have the labor to pay.
And if they call a contractor that doesn't handle that brand. That company doesn't have to honor the part warranty.

Guess you don't like cruise control either.


----------



## westernhvac (May 26, 2008)

Hey Flash,
Welcome to the 21st century. Every tech has had an intermittent problem with a system that has been a real hair puller. With the Infinity/Evolution, you can scroll through system faults and see what has been going on. Nothing worse for a homeowner than having the tech tell them that "everything seems to be working fine....that will be --$"


----------



## flashheatingand (May 3, 2008)

Actually, I _do like cruise control_. Power windows I am not crazy about because frequently I leave the windows open and it sucks when it rains and I can't find the keys. But, _I digress. I get the 21st century thing it isn't necessarily progress. It seems to be more about profits & less about customer service.

Most newer furnaces already store the fault codes. And, although there are systems with intermittent problems, they are the exception. It is wrong for any company to say "everthing seems to be working fine...that will be $" If you go to the site and all appears to be ok, you collect money and let them know that they can call you when the problem re-occurs and you will be there (without charging an additional trip fee). A tech should ask questions, and educate them on what to look out for. 

I am not dissing on the infity control. It sounds great... for the service tech. There are some customers who dig on that stuff, cool. But, in general, people have a hard enough time dealing with a programable t-stat. Checking out the data reports is not a priority. Furthermore, one may be able to find out the static pressure, rpms, cfms...etc at the cabinet, not cfm's at the various duct runs. I believe there are many limitations to this control. Thats me talking to others within the industry just pointing out my opinion. 

There certainly are others who know more than me in hvac as I am always learning something. But sometimes, I see things out there that seem like b.s. and customers are getting taken for a ride. I try to treat my customers as if they were my best friend's Grandmother. 
_


----------



## beenthere (Mar 5, 2009)

Very difficult to get an accurate RPM reading at the furnace its self, if its a direct drive PSC motor.

Since opening the blower panel will change the RPM.

Yes, by using a manometer. You can check the static pressure at the furnace/air handler, and get a better picture of which duct, supply or return, or both suppy and return are too restrictive.
The Infinity controller can only tell you Total External Static Pressure.

Unless you have the fan data chart, mini volumeter, or pitot tibes.
Its hard to check CFM at the unit also.

A plain Jane thermostat, can't slow the blower down like an Infinity control can.

While many older people are not good canidates for more elaborate modern furnaces and A/Cs.
There are more and moe customers asking for these types of units and devices.

It seves the industry, the customer, and teh HVAC company best. If we stay up on the benefits of them. Instead of only loking for the draw backs for certain customers.


----------



## flashheatingand (May 3, 2008)

I gotta say that you are right. Although I am not a fan of a lot of this stuff (which I would love to debate over a game of pool, darts, hoops, or checkers), It is crucial to stay up on the features.  It's one thing to have an opinion, but knowledge of the workings is just a matter of professionalism. 

Thanks for the replies.


----------

